# My first button



## martymcfly (Jun 7, 2014)

Took me many months to finally get a map torch just to melt this down. Maybe needs a further refining. Came out at 3.7g


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Geo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks good to me, well done indeed.


----------



## butcher (Jun 8, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## martymcfly (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks guys,

this came from ceramics and a few ram sticks. I came out with less than i expected but that will probably be the way untill i get a bit better with my processes, Ive still got my good ceramics to process so im hoping to bring this up to around the 10g mark next maybe more. I will probably just use this button to leech the leftover nitric i have in my A/R.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 8, 2014)

very nice, you have learned well, may it get larger as the days go on.


----------

